# Tito enjoying the view from the deck



## titosmeow (May 22, 2005)

A few pics of Tito relaxing on our deck this afternoon.


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

WOW what a gorgeous kitty! My friend has a cat colored like this but a little lighter and I love the color! And look at those apple green eyes! Looks like one happy kitty to be outside enjoying the weather!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

I love Tito!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Tito is an absolute gem and that last picture literally had me going awwwwww out loud. What a beauty


----------



## smokie's mom (Aug 9, 2005)

he is soooo handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Gorgeous kitty!! I loved all the photos.


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

What a handsome cat! Love the last two pictures. One looks like he just ate something and the last he looks so content.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're cat reminds me of another cat on this forum, same coat but w/ different coloured eyes (unique looking cats). I just love that  .


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww, I love your cat  

He is so handsome, and so cute  

I could sit and watch photos of him all day, he is just so handsome..I want him!

Eva x


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love Tito! He's got some georgeous green eyes and that last picture was way too cute, he's like "Aww shuxx"


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Great photos. Lovely cat.


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

What a gorgeous cat! Those are great pics.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That last pic looks like he's enjoying a private moment of bliss.


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Really cute cat and great pics!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL cat! He's very handsome. Great pics.


----------



## Sailor Moon (Aug 1, 2005)

Very cute cat! 

Thank you for showing us these photos ^_^


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

sooooooooooooooo cute


----------

